# The World Cup - Indifferenteers thread



## Escudo (9 Jun 2010)

Is it just me but I am fed up with this already and it hasn't even started.

I don't think we will do very well - underperform.

I am going to make a few predictions;

Wayne Rooney will be sent off at some stage and miss the game we loose as a result.

Ledley King will be knackerred after two games. John Terry will get booked twice and miss an important game. As a result we will have to play with a second string defence at some point. 

If it goes to penalties at some stage I think we might just win for a change.

Hope I'm wrong but Spain look good to win.

Any other predictions fellas?......let's see who is right..............


----------



## Shane (9 Jun 2010)

I'm hoping the Argies will win because the bird has drawn them in the sweepstake, other than that wake me when it's over :lol:


----------



## wizer (10 Jun 2010)

You had to bring it up didn't you :evil:


----------



## ByronBlack (10 Jun 2010)

--


----------



## The Shark (10 Jun 2010)

Hi Guys,

As a devout rugby man, I cannot understand what all the fuss is about! A few overpaid "stars" underperforming doesn't sound like fun to me :lol: 

Still, it's an excuse for a few beers ccasion5: 

Malc


----------



## Doctor (10 Jun 2010)

what a bunch of whingers.

been looking forward to this for the last year.

Don't get me started on rugby players, most of them are quite happy to have massive brain shrinkage whilst on "tour".


----------



## StevieB (10 Jun 2010)

Do you know what with this and all the hype over the final big brother I am beginning to see why my 4 yr old smashed our TV at the weekend!

Might just be me but as I ride a motorbike to work daily I am becoming more and more cautious near any car that has a 'flag-onna-stick' attached to it. Two flags and I avoid it like the plague. What is it about the world cup that sends peole into such blithering drooling eejits once every 4 years. Do the olympics do it - no, and we perform much better there every 4 years. Having said that I fully expect olympic 'flag-onna-stick' cars to start appearing in 2012.

Heres another depressing thought - if we actually do win the world cup, those over paid, under educated, 'role-models' for youngsters, complete with swearing, spitting, cheating and tabloid lifestyles will be given honours in the New Year list. Now call me bitter and twisted, but do we really want the likes of Wayne 'can't control my temper' Rooney as Sir Wayne, an ambassador for his country? Lets hope we go out in the second round, the papers can weep over it then move on to why Andy Murray the Scot didn't win Wimbledon or why Muzza did Engerland proud and gave us something to cheer about after Capello's catastrophe.

Cynical, Moi?!

Steve


----------



## woodbloke (10 Jun 2010)

Is that footy? If so it's in the same league as Big Brother, the jungle rubbish and all the other rubbish on the telly.
It won't be coming to a screen anywhere near me :evil: - Rob


----------



## ByronBlack (10 Jun 2010)

--


----------



## matt (10 Jun 2010)

I'm sorry - what game is this?



> A Professor has found after extensive research there are two sizes of penis amongst uk men. There are those which fall within the normal size range and those which are less than two inches while erect. The professor has appealed for help to continue his research . Could all men in the uk with extremly small penises make themselves known over the next six weeks by flying a white flag with a red cross from their cars?


----------



## WoodAddict (10 Jun 2010)

COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## bugbear (10 Jun 2010)

Escudo":3e36wh83 said:


> Any other predictions fellas?......let's see who is right..............



I predict I won't care.

I'm very confident of this prediction ;-)

BugBear


----------



## ByronBlack (10 Jun 2010)

--


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Jun 2010)

Saw on 'Midlands Today', some fanatic in Sutton Coldfield, has carpeted his living room with real turf, marked out as a 'pitch', for the duration of the WC. Now that's what you call a 'fan'. 

Me? I can't get fanatic these days. It just isn't the game I knew and loved. 
(Panorama summed it up the other night.) 

So other than 'It'd be nice if we won.' it's a bit of a yawn to me.

John 
:?:


----------



## StevieB (10 Jun 2010)

Glad I could brighten your morning Byron :wink: Was not a rant against football specifically, more the associated hype that goes with it. Apologies if it offended.



> Thats good BugBear, but you appear to care enough to have come into a thread you clearly don't care about to post your thoughts on it.
> 
> Why is it you lot feel the need to contribute to a thread on a subject you clearly aren't interested in, only to slag it and the those who follow it off?
> 
> ...



At a risk of starting a flame war, which I have no intention of doing, (honest!) this thread started with a negative view of the World Cup. It was not a celebration of football thread. It was a point of view. Other posters supported the World Cup. Which is an alternative view. Both equally valid to the people that posted them I am sure. There is showing respect to others views and there is having an opinion - these are not the same. If a poster said 'X is a blithering silly person for liking football' then that is showing a lack of respect for X. If a poster says 'actually, I couldn't care less about football, not interested in the world cup' then that is not showing a lack of respect for X. Its not hijacking the thread, its not denigrating to those that do like football. You might find it trivial and non-helpful in a football related discussion (which this thread did not start off as however) but that doesn't make it disrespectful.

My reference to blithering drooling eejits was a reference to the hype that surround football and the world cup in particular, especially the action of sticking a flag on your car. I find them distracting when I ride a motorbike and dangerous when they fall off and lie in the road (light enough to be moved by vehicles slipstreams, sharp enough when run over to cause punctures) and soft enough that I worry about a flag getting caught in the wheel of my bike when I ride. I was not saying anyone who likes football is a blithering drooling eejit - if I gave that impression then I humbly apologise.

Steve


----------



## ByronBlack (10 Jun 2010)

--


----------



## MIGNAL (10 Jun 2010)

Like it or not it's a huge sporting event the world over. I think England are 3 classy players short of winning it. Then again the theoretical best team don't always win the big competitions.


----------



## big soft moose (10 Jun 2010)

matt":ohpjjsvr said:


> I'm sorry - what game is this?
> 
> 
> 
> > A Professor has found after extensive research there are two sizes of penis amongst uk men. There are those which fall within the normal size range and those which are less than two inches while erect. The professor has appealed for help to continue his research . Could all men in the uk with extremly small penises make themselves known over the next six weeks by flying a white flag with a red cross from their cars?



nice - but he doesnt say what those of us who are larger than the normal size range are suposed to do ? :lol:


----------



## matt (10 Jun 2010)

big soft moose":21qicjaj said:


> matt":21qicjaj said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry - what game is this?
> ...



Best not talk about willy size in relation to football. Byron is feeling sensitive today... :lol: 

Football is great - yeay! "Engerland, Engerland, Engerland...." See - I even know the lyrics to the song.


----------



## ByronBlack (10 Jun 2010)

--


----------



## Mike.C (10 Jun 2010)

On quite a few occasions we have had members asking other members to make it clear in the title what their thread is about, so that if it holds no interest to them they can bypass it. And this is fair enough, why should anyone read a post if for what ever reason they do not want to.

Then we have _*SOME*_ of the above members who clearly dislike the theme of the thread, not only read it, but as in this case also take part in it. IMHO this is done to wind other members up. If you do not like football why read a thread about it?

Both of my avatars clearly show that I love football and I always have. Being born within a few hundred yards of Highbury, Arsenal's old ground, it is very possible that some of the first sounds I ever heard was the cheer of the North Bank crowd.

No matter how you break it down calling the fans or players eejits or idiots, you are having ago at those of us who do like football.

I do not particularly like cricket or rugby, but you do not hear me slaging either the game, the fans, or the players down. In fact in competitions like The Ashes I am right behind my country. Alright when it comes to rugby I lean towards Ireland, but coming from a family of Irish you can understand why.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## hivisvest72 (10 Jun 2010)

I'm a Scot (living in Yorkshire - the best place other than Scotland to live of course) and I personally can't wait for the World Cup. As a fan of the game itself, I'm really looking forward to an endless series of games (3 games most days). 

I'm not too bothered about Scotland not taking part, I'm quite happy with the thought that for whatever reason we're simply not good enough, and face much stronger competition for regional qualification than other so-called "minnows". So with that aspect put to bed, I can get on with and enjoy a hopefully great festival of the game I love, with the top talents across the world showing us what they can do (and Rooney foul-mouthing and shouting himself from one yellow card to the next). 

As a Scotsman I'm not one of the "hate England because of hundreds of years of oppression from Westminster etc etc" - as it is I don't particularly want them to win, but only because the media will be insufferable if they were to come home with the trophy (that and the honours bestowed on them for doing their job as the previous poster commented). 

I think it's so rich that the media can slate them day after day (Rooney's temper, Capello's outburst, James' clown 'keeping etc) and then proclaim them as the second coming if they were to actually win it. 

I've lived here long enough (and married an English lass), I love the people and even admire many of the players, so I've nothing against the place or team at all. 

As for the World Cup itself, I look forward to the sight of fairly random games between bizarre countries, that's less face it you've only heard about because they have a football team (eg Slovakia), or only knew they had a football team because they turned up at the World Cup (USA). 

Also, I can't abide the flags - all over shops, cars, houses, toothbrushes (for heavens sake!), Mars bars. In Scotland we call them "90 minute nationalists" - although 90 minutes is usually only as long as we get to celebrate - the 90 minutes before the first qualifying game starts and we think that we might get to the tournament, only to lose in that first game, and suddenly we're "investing the grass roots future of the game". 

Sorry if that's a long post - I had a lot to say and work was fairly quiet this lunchtime!! 

Cheers and good luck to all the footballers, officials and organisers for a great competition (including England). 

Alan


----------



## studders (10 Jun 2010)

What World Cup?






:lol:


----------



## newt (10 Jun 2010)

There is not much else to get excited about these days


----------



## Mike.C (10 Jun 2010)

studders":1b0gvj3r said:


> What World Cup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steve remember the word I had in your shell like and the slap you will receive for opening your gob :wink: 

Anyway we are talking about the _*Tetley Tea Folk Summer Tea Drinking Contest*_ which this year is being held within the _*Nutbush City Limits*_ (can you tell that I am just listning to Tina Turner) and the men only contest winner gets a date with you :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Escudo (10 Jun 2010)

All this world cup fever, has got me thinking about my old subbuteo set, that and a game I played as a boy called striker.

I might just bid for this;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SUPER-STRIKER...em&pt=UK_Toys_Games_Games&hash=item1c131fe78a

Rolling back the years....hey............................. :roll: 

T


----------



## studders (10 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":3qaf8ns6 said:


> *Tetley Tea Folk Summer Tea Drinking Contest* which this year is being held within the _*Nutbush City Limits*_ and the men only contest winner gets a date with you :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



Damn Mike, if only that had been a Coffee drinking contest.
I'd have won for sure, then I could have had a date with.... errr.. myself. :?


----------



## Mike.C (10 Jun 2010)

studders":1ht75ucy said:


> Mike.C":1ht75ucy said:
> 
> 
> > *Tetley Tea Folk Summer Tea Drinking Contest* which this year is being held within the _*Nutbush City Limits*_ and the men only contest winner gets a date with you :wink:
> ...



Steve no matter how much I try I can never wind you up mate. :wink: Your either the most laid back bloke on the planet, or you have plenty of teeth marks on the edge of your desk :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## matt (10 Jun 2010)

Cheer up - I hadn't expected anyone to really care too much about what I think about their interests. After all, why would you give a f*ck what I think?! I feel flattered.

No offence intended - just part of the oft mentioned "banter" that I mistakenly thought was an accepted part of the forum.


----------



## studders (10 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":yfqcw64m said:


> or you have plenty of teeth marks on the edge of your desk :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



The latter Mike, I'm halfway through my desk already. :lol:


----------



## studders (10 Jun 2010)

matt":2bxjqfpf said:


> Football is great - yeay! "Engerland, Engerland, Engerland...." See - I even know the lyrics to the song.



Sorry, can't really give you any points I'm afraid.

It's actually

"Ing gur lund , Ing gur lund, Ing gur lund.... "


----------



## The Shark (10 Jun 2010)

Woops, appears I may have ruffled a few feathers!




Matt":3ghzil06 said:


> No offence intended - just part of the oft mentioned "banter" that I mistakenly thought was an accepted part of the forum.



Couldn't agree more!

Malc


----------



## johnf (10 Jun 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mailee (10 Jun 2010)

Oh my god! Football and Big brother on the box........Looks like I will be spending more time in the workshop then. :evil:


----------



## woodbloke (11 Jun 2010)

mailee":1ahslz88 said:


> Oh my god! Football and Big brother on the box........Looks like I will be spending more time in the workshop then. :evil:


Same here Mailee...all we need now is the darts to complete the hat trick (no pun intended  ) and I'd defo lose the will to live - Rob


----------



## SBJ (11 Jun 2010)

woodbloke":1cgrqgyf said:


> mailee":1cgrqgyf said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my god! Football and Big brother on the box........Looks like I will be spending more time in the workshop then. :evil:
> ...



it's not all bad then.


----------



## Lons (11 Jun 2010)

*WELL I LIKE FOOTY - SO THERE*

GUESS I'LL BE THE ONLY PERSON WATCHING THE BOX ON SAT NIGHT THEN :lol:


----------



## JonnyD (12 Jun 2010)

If i get all my chisels honed in time ill be watching

cheers

jon


----------



## studders (12 Jun 2010)

JonnyD":2e8rbiyn said:


> If i get all my chisels honed in time ill be watching
> 
> cheers
> 
> jon



Don't forget, more than ten times in one day is considered obsessive; and you don't want to be called a Doug do you? :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Jun 2010)

Yesterday was my afternoon in the pub... 

I caught the RSA v Mexico game (or most of it.) 

I was almost forced out of the pub by the incessant, annoying drone of those 'yazzmoompie' whatsits. Who the heck gave the fans those things to play with? :roll: It sounded like an angry hornets' nest!

I should think the players would be suffering tinitus after the game. 

John :?


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Jun 2010)

The Shark":1yn0myf9 said:


> Woops, appears I may have ruffled a few feathers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you ruffle those!


----------



## The Shark (12 Jun 2010)

John, you tease, are you trying to get me in trouble with the thought police? :roll: 

Malc


----------



## Mike.C (12 Jun 2010)

Benchwayze":2b0klrjz said:


> Yesterday was my afternoon in the pub...
> 
> I caught the RSA v Mexico game (or most of it.)
> 
> ...



Your right John if it sounds that bad on tv, can you imagine being next to one of the plonkers in the crowd. :twisted: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Jun 2010)

Mike..

No thanks... I am almost deaf from yesterday myself.

I usually go to the 'wide screen' to watch the Horseracing, but of course, we will see a lot of football in the coming weeks. 

I played my share, I have my fave team, (And it isn't B'ham City!) but apart from 'interesting' games now and then, I prefer to just watch MOD on a Saturday night, to get me in the mood for sleeping! As long as my team haven't lost. :lol:


----------



## Walter Hall (12 Jun 2010)

I am with the "rather be in the workshop" and "best avoid vehicles displaying red and white flags" contingent.


----------



## Routermonster (12 Jun 2010)

My wife and daughter are planning to take over the lounge to watch it, so I think I'll sneak off to the garage. 

They say I'm a miserable old git, and that I should plant a red and white flag on the car, go out and buy some cans of lager, and join them in the fun.

Of course, my GOAL is to cut some drawer sides, remembering to SHOOT the edges square, then MARK and SCORE the faces with my marking knife, and think about the PITCH of the dovetails .... :lol: 


I think I'll get my hat and coat ....

Les


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Jun 2010)

Routermonster":117z3i5k said:


> My wife and daughter are planning to take over the lounge to watch it, so I think I'll sneak off to the garage.
> 
> They say I'm a miserable old git, and that I should plant a red and white flag on the car, go out and buy some cans of lager, and join them in the fun.
> 
> ...



Bravo Les... 

Make sure you fit that joint right from the saw! 

And if you are really going out to get some beers, make sure it's one of our bitters! 

John :lol:


----------



## jimi43 (12 Jun 2010)

I watch the England games out of some misguided sense of patriotism.

I don't know why I punish myself though...we have had a rubbish team since 1966 and judging by tonight's performance...things ain't changed a lot there.

And those bloody hooter things they seem to have given everyone are DRIVING ME MAD!!!!!

I'm off to the workshop....

 

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Jun 2010)

I did watch tonight. In the end I muted the sound and switched on the sub-titles for the deaf. 

(I have a friend who is in this position so the sub-titles are used quite often here! )

John :wink:


----------



## studders (13 Jun 2010)

Just thought I'd bump this up in the interests of balance. :lol: 

The two games I've 'sat through' so far bored the @rse off me.
And what is it with..

a) That bloody swarm of Wasps at every game?

b) The TV co commentators (I'm assuming ex - foot ballers) who seem to be on a 'Get paid per word' contract and mumble utter sh 1 t at every opportunity?


----------



## OPJ (13 Jun 2010)

studders":2sdzpe3s said:


> b) The TV co commentators (I'm assuming ex - foot ballers) who seem to be on a 'Get paid per word' contract and mumble utter sh 1 t at every opportunity?



Ah, you must mean Andy Townsend on ITV!


----------



## studders (13 Jun 2010)

OPJ":33effbfi said:


> studders":33effbfi said:
> 
> 
> > b) The TV co commentators (I'm assuming ex - foot ballers) who seem to be on a 'Get paid per word' contract and mumble utter sh 1 t at every opportunity?
> ...



It was ITV, no idea who he was but boy could he waffle on.


----------



## woodbloke (14 Jun 2010)

Even the ads on non footy channels seem to be footy orientated...it's driving me to drink (that happened a while ago though 8-[ )
The 'mute' button on the zapper is seeing plenty of action - Rob


----------



## studders (16 Jun 2010)

Just bumpin again to let them footy mad nuts know I'm still here, lurking in the shadows.

Nothing else to moan about re footy as yet as I've been subjected to watching very little. 
Rest assured though That if/when that happens I shall find much to moan about. Purely in the interests of balance you understand.

:lol:


----------



## jimi43 (16 Jun 2010)

Tip for getting rid of the voom voom dahlias....

If you have a TV with a graphic equaliser you can notch filter out the racket so that all you get is the commentary...

If you are having to put up with it at all....

I am a football widower....my missus likes watching it....great excuse to get out into the shop!

Jim


----------



## Mike.C (16 Jun 2010)

studders":29nt9deb said:


> Just bumpin again to let them footy mad nuts know I'm still here, lurking in the shadows.
> 
> Nothing else to moan about re footy as yet as I've been subjected to watching very little.
> Rest assured though That if/when that happens I shall find much to moan about. Purely in the interests of balance you understand.
> ...



Mr S I feel it is my duty to call you a down right fibber. I have been reliable informed that you love footie, well the after match mass bath anyway :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## studders (16 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":3d85ct4c said:


> well the after match mass bath anyway :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



Ha, you've slipped up there Mr C for 'tis well known that I only have a bath but once a year.

PS Is a Mass Bath something to do with the Catholic Faith? :duno:


----------



## Mike.C (16 Jun 2010)

studders":25i7zb1k said:


> Mike.C":25i7zb1k said:
> 
> 
> > well the after match mass bath anyway :wink:
> ...



Touche Mr S, simply brilliant response. :lol: I chocked on half the popcorn and spat the rest out, much to the delight of my two dogs who jumped all over it :lol: Mass bath for the catholic faith, brilliant 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (16 Jun 2010)

studders":7cnl1e1p said:


> And what is it with..
> 
> a) That bloody swarm of Wasps at every game?



its apparently a thing called a vuvazaela - a traditional south african instrumement for celebrating victory and annoying the **** out of white people.

fifa were talking about banning them but then went all PC and decided it was part of south african culture bso they couldnt


----------



## jimi43 (16 Jun 2010)

I bet South Africa doesn't get invited to stage any international sporting event again....

I would gladly shove that vauxhallviva up the......

Later....
:wink: 

Jim


----------



## studders (17 Jun 2010)

The odd European based games that I've watched have noise, lots of it, but at least it was varying. 
This bloody awful, monotonous drone from start to finish is just damn irritating. As is the drivel spouted by the commentators.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Jun 2010)

Midlands today did a 'Straw Poll' in Brum. One guy interviewed said he muted the TV and turned on the Radio Commentry instead. He was able to filter out most of it using the Equaliser. 

Might be worth a try if the Radio Commentary is being broadcast of course! 

John


----------



## studders (17 Jun 2010)

I think I've worked it out...... :idea: 


They introduced the noise to drown out the dire commentators.



Unfortunately it's not really working. :roll:


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Jun 2010)

studders":a7kqc6q8 said:


> I think I've worked it out...... :idea:
> 
> 
> They introduced the noise to drown out the dire commentators.
> ...



=D> =D> =D> 

John


----------



## WellsWood (17 Jun 2010)

I must say I find it rather surprising that this thread has generated so many replies considering it's aimed at those who are "indifferent" :lol:


----------



## studders (17 Jun 2010)

I thought that too. If you check the post and view counts we're only slightly behind them...... but give me time. :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Jun 2010)

WellsWood":2ujz4ei9 said:


> I must say I find it rather surprising that this thread has generated so many replies considering it's aimed at those who are "indifferent" :lol:



It's fun having a moan. It's a privilege and is one of the few things that doesn't cost a lot! 

:lol: 

John


----------



## WellsWood (17 Jun 2010)

Benchwayze":gf8ariwe said:


> WellsWood":gf8ariwe said:
> 
> 
> > I must say I find it rather surprising that this thread has generated so many replies considering it's aimed at those who are "indifferent" :lol:
> ...



No need to tell me - my missus says I wrote the book on it :wink:


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Jun 2010)

And I give away signed copies! :lol: 

John 8)


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jun 2010)

The Shark":hlgtrk8t said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As a devout rugby man, I cannot understand what all the fuss is about! A few overpaid "stars" underperforming doesn't sound like fun to me :lol:
> 
> ...



hear hear, footballers = overpaid sissies

however i am as patriotic as they come, so come on england!!!!!


----------



## PeterBassett (17 Jun 2010)

The best bit of the world cup so far...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jun 2010)

PeterBassett":1n8volry said:


> The best bit of the world cup so far...



is that because she is wearing the Stoke colours?


----------



## studders (17 Jun 2010)

So that's where 'er indoors went. 


Sneaky cow, she said she was visiting her ailing Mother.


----------



## PeterBassett (17 Jun 2010)

mark270981":28is7gwb said:


> is that because she is wearing the Stoke colours?



Ha! Shows how much I know about football.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Jun 2010)

Can't see what we need to know about football! 

This is bringing back memories; distant memories!!!

John 8)


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 Jun 2010)

PeterBassett":xgi1wbsa said:


>



I wondered where I'd left my mobile phone.......... :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## paulm (17 Jun 2010)

:shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimi43 (18 Jun 2010)

Right that's it! I'm watching the football from now on...

Just one question...did you leave it on "vibrate" Paul?

If so...stop calling her!!!

   

Jim


----------



## studders (18 Jun 2010)

And another thing......

Can't anyone kick a bloody football straight/on target these days?
Many of the 'attempts' at shooting that I've witnessed are risible.


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Jun 2010)

Don't know how they would get on with a real 'Caser', complete with lace and dubbin! 

John


----------



## Gary (18 Jun 2010)

Benchwayze":2mocmqoi said:


> Don't know how they would get on with a real 'Caser', complete with lace and dubbin!
> 
> John



There's a fair few who wouldn't do much damage heading one. :lol:


----------



## studders (18 Jun 2010)

Gary":1al7soj8 said:


> Benchwayze":1al7soj8 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know how they would get on with a real 'Caser', complete with lace and dubbin!
> ...



Ahhh that brings back memories. Cold wet winter days at school or in the park, ball solid as concrete. The headaches afterwards.

I blame the state of my memory on not remembering to 'just miss' heading the ball.


----------



## Sportique (18 Jun 2010)

PeterBassett":37c2ldqh said:


> The best bit of the world cup so far...



What a lovely pair (bracelets) :^o 

Watching the England/Algeria saga - what cr*p !!!!

Dave


----------



## stevebuk (18 Jun 2010)

absolute dung, they will be home before the postcards at this rate.


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Jun 2010)

Can someone please tell me exactly what Rooney said at the end of the game? 
I couldn't make it out.. :twisted: 

John...


----------



## ByronBlack (18 Jun 2010)

Benchwayze":2z3s1376 said:


> Can someone please tell me exactly what Rooney said at the end of the game?
> I couldn't make it out.. :twisted:
> 
> John...



The millionaire muppet said:

"can you hear that at home, being booed by your own fans, that will make us feel better"..

After that performance, his own mother would boo him, I'm sick of these millionaires putting in such poor effort only to complain that the fans who have paid the money which has made them rich beyond belief dare have their say. 

He is a disgrace and should be dropped, world class they say? Rooney and class? .. 

I think i'll follow/support Chile or Mexico


----------



## Noel (18 Jun 2010)

+1 x 1000


----------



## Karl (18 Jun 2010)

Spot on BB. 

It seems to me that the performances which these guys give are for their clubs - ie the ones paying their wages. 

Effort was completely lacking tonight. We'll be coming home on the first plane on Thursday.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## woodbloke (18 Jun 2010)

Paul Chapman":3fcnrxrg said:


> PeterBassett":3fcnrxrg said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well at least it wasn't your camera Paul :lol: - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Jun 2010)

Thanks Byron.

Well I've never been a 'boo' merchant, but I know how the supporters feel. They paid to watch rubbish. I would be inclined to just leave the ground, and shake my head. But true, I do get pig sick of lack-lustre performances. So Rooney should ecpect the fans to be upset! 


Now I am going to read 'Workbenches' again, and decide which tenons to use, to join the legs to the top; Through tenons or blind! 

:wink: 
John


----------



## ByronBlack (18 Jun 2010)

Rooney's 'Class'

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/footbal ... 749208.stm

We shouldn't allow these thugs and chavs to represent england, its about time the FA took a stand and only had deserving players represent their country.


----------



## barkwindjammer (18 Jun 2010)

Here, have a Scotch


----------



## studders (19 Jun 2010)

ByronBlack":118f8s4g said:


> , its about time the FA took a stand and only had deserving players represent their country.



Too bloody right, and that goes for Sport in general not just F... Foo.... Foo.... Foo.... F... Footbore.


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 Jun 2010)

ByronBlack":2jgj0cr2 said:


> Rooney's 'Class'
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/footbal ... 749208.stm
> 
> We shouldn't allow these thugs and chavs to represent england, its about time the FA took a stand and only had deserving players represent their country.


And so it begins. The press who have spent the last 6 months building up Rooney to be our saviour take the first opportunity to knock!

Nobody saw that as that camera wasn't live but as soon as the match finished what did ITV want to do, comment on the match, discuss tactics, no! The very first thing they did was show us Rooney complaining about the fans. Class!

Don't get me wrong, he can think what he wants but he should have more sense than to voice it into a camera, but shame on the press of this country who just can't wait for an opportunity to knock one of our sportsmen for anything. This is the same press who would be basking in the reflected glory for months whenever one of our sportspeople succeed.

Rooney was wrong, ITV/BBC just as much so! [email protected]!

On a football note, the thing about Rooney is that even when it isn't working for him you can guarantee 100% effort, where was that last night? When he plays like that normally you can always expect 100% of headless chicken style chasing down and harrying.

Something isn't right in that England camp/team, they looked pensive, nervous, couldn't even make basic passes stick, stuff that they were doing without even thinking during the qualifiers.

Obviously I don't know what's going on, but it looks to me like Fabio has had a change of heart about the qualifying tactic of, sort the defence out and let the attack do what they want, let the opposition worry about the great attackers we have. It looks like he's holding Rooney back in the hole and Heskey up top. The big problem with that is that Heskey has absolutely no confidence that he can score.

If you are going to play Rooney in the hole then play Defoe ahead of him, he nearly always works the keeper. My preferred options would be Roony up top with Crouch behind, or even more preferred, Rooney up top with Gerrard in the hole, midfield of Lamps/Barry/Lennon/Cole. But what do I know!


----------



## OPJ (19 Jun 2010)

Rooney is simply one of the finest footballers England has at the moment - but, his personality doesn't come even remotely close to that.

Remember the badge-kissing incident at Goodison Park a couple of years ago? The club he supported as a boy; the club that gave him his big break in to super-stardom...

What a w****r.

There was talk of him being a future England captain a while ago - well, I certainly hope not!! If John Terry can lost the armband simply for something that happened "off the field" then let's hope Capello's bold enough to see that the Chav-wonder doesn't get a look in. If Rooney's words are splashed all over the back pages this morning (???) then, I'd like to think he could be dropped for our final game.


----------



## studders (19 Jun 2010)

Oi you footie lot, get in yer own thread. :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (19 Jun 2010)

TrimTheKing":2wv3ujhn said:


> ByronBlack":2wv3ujhn said:
> 
> 
> > Rooney's 'Class'
> ...



Mark I know you support Man U but Rooney is a twit for saying that :twisted: How the hell does he expect the fans to feel when England cannot even beat the US let alone Algeria. 

Now what did I say the other day, The Press Build These Players Up, pin the hopes of England on his shoulders and at the smallest mistake rubbish them. It is going to do no good whatsoever the press slagging him down, as it will not only demoralize him but the rest of the team too, just when we need them to concentrate on the last game.

IMHO the press should leave him alone (at least until the world cup is over) and either Cappelo or the FA hit where it hurts with a huge fine. 

If we are to have any chance of winning the next game there is no way he should be dropped. The FA want to have a word in Cappelo's shell like and tell him in no uncertain terms that if he wants to keep his job he better re-think his game plan for the next game. Maybe he should think like Fergerson and play him right up front with the ball being fed to him. IMHO that is the only way he has a chance of earning the huge bucks he gets for each game.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 Jun 2010)

Mike.C":7sbf4fe7 said:


> Mark I know you support Man U but Rooney is a twit for saying that :twisted: How the hell does he expect the fans to feel when England cannot even beat the US let alone Algeria.


Absolutely agree Mike, he is a complete buttocks for saying it, but I still hatethe way the press in this country are just gagging for something like this to dive upon.

He has been woeful I freely admit that, but in defence he is being played in a position completely different to the one he has been scoring from all seaason, and the position he has played for England for the past 12 months, WTF do Capello and the fans expect.

The team, for me, if we have any chance, has to be:

James
A Cole
Terry
Dawson
Johnson
J Cole
Lampard
Barry/Carrick
Lennon
Gerrard
Rooney

With the option to change it by bringing on Crouch for one of the midfielders if need be.

Get the team right then it's up to the players...


----------



## Mike.C (19 Jun 2010)

TrimTheKing":3oilu1fi said:


> Mike.C":3oilu1fi said:
> 
> 
> > Mark I know you support Man U but Rooney is a twit for saying that :twisted: How the hell does he expect the fans to feel when England cannot even beat the US let alone Algeria.
> ...



Agree 100%. It's a pity you cannot do Capello impressions, because we could sneak you out there to pick the team :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## andycktm (19 Jun 2010)

As a non footy fan, they were ***** , maybe they are good players in england
but when they go else where they are actually not that good.
The uk press make them out to be hero's £40-000 a week hero's.
Keep buying the tickets lads :lol: :lol:


----------



## OPJ (19 Jun 2010)

andycktm":2ou5yi06 said:


> The uk press make them out to be hero's £40-000 a week hero's.



Unfortunately, you could double that figure, to start with, and you'd probably still only be looking at the average wage of players sat on the England bench... :? 

I do still think we suffer from playing too many friendlies on home soil. We get to major competitions like this, in different countries with different cultures and we struggle to fit in (seeing as none of our players play abroad, either). Every other nation makes at least one effort to come over here and see the New Wembley - why can't our team get on a plane more often???


----------



## barkwindjammer (19 Jun 2010)

I nicked this from another forum, this guy 'gets it' and sums it all up nicely, and yes he's English, he's loud, wears a knotted hanky on his head when he's on holidays, rolls his trousers up at the beach, and he's a Norris dancer-you cant get any more English !, this is what he has to say

"I tend to agree with the Scots, perhaps not as strongly, but when they say that the England team is overhyped and in reality just average, they have decades of poor performances to back them.
I was even fooled this time into expecting at least a competent performance, maybe a semifinal appearance.
Instead I got a version made in Pinewood, that should have been called "Carry on being rubbish". The Algeria Game was the worst performance I have seen in more than 50 years. No fight, no spirit and precious little ability. Against a team that couldn't compete in the 1st division.
I can forgive bad performances, I can accept losing to a better team. I can't accept players hiding and playing without passion and effort. They were a disgrace.

From now on I will adopt the Scotish approach "we are carp and know it", take defeat as normal and just enjoy the game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epJ2GZ0UWvw


----------



## Racers (19 Jun 2010)

Hi,

Well sat down to watch it (my wife likes football) and I fell asleep.



Pete


----------



## barkwindjammer (19 Jun 2010)

Wheres the cheese grater ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZq8A59N ... r_embedded


----------



## studders (20 Jun 2010)

barkwindjammer":3nehu4lg said:


> he's a Norris dancer-you cant get any more English !,



He dances with a Plane? :? 

That aside I completely agree with him. In most Sports we are distinctly average, why we expect, or are expected, to win is a total mystery.


----------



## studders (20 Jun 2010)

Racers":v8wvti4r said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well sat down to watch it (my wife likes football) and I fell asleep.
> 
> ...



Top man, keep up the good work. :lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Jun 2010)

I put this on the other f/ball fred but I think it's better on here!

I see that the Great British institution, Oxo, is getting in on the footballing bandwagon. 

They've announced today that they're launching a new cube in honour of England's efforts in the World Cup. The stylish red and silver wrapper is being replaced by a white one with a bold red Cross of St George, and it's going to be marketed as the Laughing Stock.


----------



## Racers (22 Jun 2010)

LOL


Pete


----------



## Racers (22 Jun 2010)

Hi,


I did have a thought why they didn't play well the weren't used to playing in a team where they all spoke the same language :wink: 


Pete


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Jun 2010)

You sure that they do Pete? :? :? :?


----------



## Noel (24 Jun 2010)

Gandalf goes to the world cup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlErjoT_5w4


----------



## studders (25 Jun 2010)

Noel":gr563ymp said:


> Gandalf goes to the world cup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlErjoT_5w4



I've seen that before in another thread, you're spamming, I'm going to report you to the mods....... 

errrr..... hang on....

OK, just give yourself a darn good ticking off for multi posting.







PS Did find it very funny though (the clip that is, not the spam). :lol:


----------



## Noel (25 Jun 2010)

In the interests of balance had to spam both threads........

Anyway, I see Youtube have added a vuvuzela horn button to their videos



Isn't that wonderful?


----------



## studders (25 Jun 2010)

Noel":2fh8jle5 said:


> Isn't that wonderful?



Yeah, triffic.


----------



## Mike.C (25 Jun 2010)

Noel":1on2rl4j said:


> In the interests of balance had to spam both threads........
> 
> Anyway, I see Youtube have added a vuvuzela horn button to their videos
> 
> ...



Yeah lovely :roll: Now you and Mr Studders better get back to your football haters thread [-X

Oh you are on that thread  Bye #-o 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## bugbear (25 Jun 2010)

Anyone fancy a sweepstake on which tabloid embarrasses itself with a tasteless Nazi/WWII headline first?

BugBear


----------



## Mike.C (25 Jun 2010)

bugbear":121ixm88 said:


> Anyone fancy a sweepstake on which tabloid embarrasses itself with a tasteless Nazi/WWII headline first?
> 
> BugBear



Surely not :shock: Mind you if Smudger is right, the Mail make up their own news :twisted: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## studders (26 Jun 2010)

Another observation...... yeah, I watched another game :roll: 

Why is it that having missed the target by the barest block of four storey buildings, and I'm making the assumption here that 'the target' here is not the top row of the stands but the goal, the glory seeker clasps his head in his hands and adopts a facial expression that says " ooooooh, that was _so_ close" ?


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jun 2010)

studders":1htnn31x said:


> Another observation...... yeah, I watched another game :roll:
> 
> Why is it that having missed the target by the barest block of four storey buildings, and I'm making the assumption here that 'the target' here is not the top row of the stands but the goal, the glory seeker clasps his head in his hands and adopts a facial expression that says " ooooooh, that was _so_ close" ?



A sometime 'cross-over' Rugby player? :lol:


----------



## studders (26 Jun 2010)

Benchwayze":33mt9lcf said:


> A sometime 'cross-over' Rugby player? :lol:



Did you mean 'cross-dresser' ? :lol: 

I think Jonny Wilkinson would be pleased to be able to kick a ball so high and so far, maybe even on target.


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jun 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Well, there is the tiny matter of a difference in the shape of the pill! 

But you could be right abput JW..


----------

